# Testing



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, today I jumped on the Nexus wagon, so I will be on those forums. However, I still have my X, and if anyone needs alpha or beta testing, please let me know, I would be glad to help in any way I can, thanks.


----------

